# Linea Horizonal TV Tokyo



## Coolerman (Jul 3, 2013)

Que tal compañeros soy nuevo en el foro.

Me llegó un Tv Tokyo Modelo TOK21D2S 21 pulg TRC, al princio según el dueño tenía problemas con la imagen, de a poco se reducía la imagen hasta quedar la línea horizontal, luego la dejó por unos meses, trató de encenderla pero ya no respondía.

Estos son los componentes que le remplazé, se encuentran en la fuente:

* Un Diodo rectificador VD553 del tipo Sr1505 (estaba partido )
* Condensador electrolítico C563 85ºC(rebentado) remplazado por 105ºC
* Condensador electrolítico C461 (rebentado) también 105º

Ahora el diodo no encontré el mismo valor, tengo entendido que es de 600v 1.5A, la remplacé por una de 1000v 2A esta bien el remplazo? no llegué a encontrar del mismo valor.

Encendí y plisss olor a quemado, a simple vista no encuentro nada quemado, cambio de canales con el control remoto sin problemas, audio, etc, pero aún con la línea horizontal. ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2013)

el diodo quemado ,no seria el zener de 150 volt que esta a la salida de la fuente?
pues las fuente con srt ,suelen traer un diodo a la salida,que se pone en corto cuando la fuente se dispara
********************************
revisa la alimentacion del ic vertical,el olor a quemado puede ser la r limitadora que esta a la salida de los 25 volt,en el flyback


----------



## Coolerman (Jul 3, 2013)

ok colega, gracias por tu tiempo, revisaré más  a fondo a ver si doy con la misma y luego comento.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2013)

segui la alimentacion del ic del vertical y vas a llegar a un diodo y la resistencia que mencione


----------



## Coolerman (Jul 3, 2013)

Colega no ubico el diodo ni la resistencia en la salida de la fuente que mencionaste pero encontré un Transistor de 7 pines STV8172A con el encapslado dañado o reventado (tengo entendido que es un booster o amplificador vertical), apenas llegué a identificarlo y es la misma con olor.

Cual sería  su remplazo? no le habrá afectado el cambió de diodo que mencioné arriba?
Será que al remplazarlo volverá a quemarse? gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2013)

fijate el la hoja de datos del ic STV8172A cual es la patita/terminal de alimentacion y sigue las pistas asta llegar al diodo y la resistencia,
verifica si esta bien la alimentación y luego reemplaza el STV8172A por el TDA8172,
estando bien la alimentación del ic,no tiene porque quemarse


----------



## Coolerman (Jul 5, 2013)

la patita es la número 2, llegué hasta ellas, cambié el integrado, sin problemas encendió por 5 minutos, toqué el chasis muy cerca al integrado cambiado y de a poco levantaba temperatura y llegó a calentarse hasta apagarse sola, ya no enciende.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2013)

heeaaa y no se te ocurrió revisar el yugo? antes de encender el tv?
puede que el yugo este mal, no se me ocurre otra forma en que se queme el ic ,,
verificaste los voltajes del ic vertical ,revisaste las dos hojas de datos y comparaste si los dos se alimentaban con la misma tensión  (al ic original y el reemplazo) ?


----------



## Coolerman (Jul 24, 2013)

El-rey-julien gracias por la ayuda, los voltajes que llegaban estaban bien, era el yugo, pedí ayuda a un compañero que me guie un poco, calentaba el transistor y quemaba-
Quedó joya!!! Thanks


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 24, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> heeaaa y no se te ocurrió revisar el yugo?
> ?


y si no ay mucho para revisar en esa área ¡¡¡


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jul 25, 2013)

una vez mas el rey julien salva la noche jejeje si te dieran la oportunidad de tener un super poder julien cual escojerias? vision de rayos x?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2013)

pero ya tengo el super poder ¡¡¡ el rey de todas la cosas ¡¡¡


----------



## CHUWAKA (Dic 19, 2014)

holaaa: me llego un tv RCA 29"  ((mod RAR 2990A))  [de mi cuñado]..con linea verde horizontal en la pantalla (sonido perfecto)..ya que no soy muuy experto en tv (lo mio es el audio) agradeseria un data de por donde empezar a revisar espero poderlo repararlo pronto ya que sino lo voy a tener instalado en mi casa mirando tv y no me agradaria jejejejejejejej..sin mas graciassss..cualquier datico me seria de gran ayuda


----------



## miguelus (Dic 20, 2014)

Buenos días.

Tienes que rastrear desde la salida del Transformador de Líneas hasta las Bobinas de Horizontal que hay en el Yugo, todo dependerá del instrumental del que dispongas, mínimo un Polímetro, y de tu "intuición" para detectar problemas en componentes.

Este tipo de averías no suele tener ningún problema, lo más grave que puede pasar es que el Bobinado del Yugo esté abierto o que el Transformador de Líneas tenga el secundario abierto, estas dos situaciones no se dan salvo en rarísimas ocasiones.

Presta especial atención a algún cable suelto o al estado de los conectores, repasa todas las soldaduras  que están implicadas en ese camino.

Sal U2


----------



## CHUWAKA (Dic 20, 2014)

Perfecto revisare todo respecto al instrumento tengo un tester fluke 15b asi que no hay pronlema estare subiendo fotos


----------



## elgriego (Dic 20, 2014)

Hola jose circuit,Si la linea es horizontal,el problema se encuentra en la etapa de salida vertical,es muy probable que el ci de salida V... este desoldado,de lo contrario,vas a tener que realizar alguna mediciones y bajarte el datasheet de ci que utilice para verificar tensiones y señales,como asi tambien controlar el estado de los condensadores electroliticos aledaños,sobre todo los que proporcionan la alimentacion a dicha etapa.


Saludos.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Dic 20, 2014)

Bueno relato. Lo destapo lo limpio bien de polvo lo enchufo y chau rayita se ve hermozo repaso soldaduras por las dudas veo una soldadura fria en el ptc creo que se llama tiene 3 patas y salen 2cables rojos que recorren todo el tubo .lo cierro conecto y se ve bien lo dejo prendido un rato y se lo lleva mi cuñado cuando lo conecta en su casa otra vez raya pero ahora como de 6 cm que puede ser ahora esta de nuevo en casa repase todo de nuevo pero sige la raya ayudita por favor


----------



## elgriego (Dic 20, 2014)

Hola jose circuit,Revisaste los electroliticos ,que corresponden a la etapa de salida vertical,incluyendo a los que filtran la alimentacion de dicha etapa, proveniente del flyback?
Pd las soldaduras del integrado de salida vertical tambien las retocaste?,revisate todos los componentes que integran la salida vertical. Con el televisor conectado,(en funcionamiento)si pasas un cepillo aislado suavemente,(por ej un cepillo de dientes) por la zona del vertical,incluido el jungla ,se percibe algun cambio
Pd2 Las soldaduras del ptc ,no imfluyen en nada en esta falla especifica.

Saludos.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Dic 20, 2014)

pedona mi ignorancia pero de todos estos cual seria el ic del vertical que numeracion tendria como dije antes mi area el el audio gracias.........pd: probe tambien dandole golpecitos torciendo la plaqueta y con la tv encendida ir tocando ic ,capacitores,recistencias y nada de nada


----------



## J2C (Dic 20, 2014)

Jose Circuit

 El integrado del vertical es el que se encuentra dentro del circulo rojo



 Veras 4 pines de contacto, pero entre esos 4 y el disipador hay 3 mas.


 La forma de asegurarte que ese tipo de reparaciones queda bien es como te ha dicho nuestro amigo Aristóteles ó a lo brut como lo hago yo golpeando suavemente el disipador con una madera redonda de unos 10mm y 30 cm de largo.


 La falla la tenes en esa zona ó en el contacto del FlyBack (soldadura mala) que entrega la alimentación para el vertical.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ene 14, 2015)

hola amigos no se que paso y no se en donde empesar..  que estara mal? sigo con este tv rca al cual solo tenia una raya horizontal en el medio bueno encontre la falla una bobina en forma de recistencia L302 de 56uh al cual en su interior tenia un falzo contacto en determinada pocicion andaba y en otras no, la apretaba y andaba,bueno la reemplase pero anduvo unos minutos (6-8m) y se apago del todo ni el stambay prende ahora, y en la placa ase un tic-tic-tic amigos me asesorarian por donde empesar a revisar adjunto el diagrama del tv rca mod rar2990...gracias


----------

